# Best Laptime of a Nur Spec on the Nurburgring?



## peatrick35 (Nov 5, 2006)

What was the best laptime of a v-spec 2 nür on the Nürburgring, without tuning, totally standard...?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

a bog standard R33 GTR runs a 7.59 i think...

nur should atleast have 20-25 seconds of that?


----------



## peatrick35 (Nov 5, 2006)

*That's what i found, but that's not official...want standard skylines...33 was tuned!*

6:55 - Radical SR8, 360 PS/650 kg, Michael Vergers (28 Sep 2005), UK-registered 
7:12 - Radical SR3 Turbo, 320 PS/500 kg (test drive 07/03) 
7:14 - Donkervoort D8 RS, 398 PS/760 kg, Michael Düchting (sport auto 11/05), registered in Germany 
7:15 - Edo Porsche 996 GT2 RS, 542 PS/1284 kg, deatrick Simon (sport auto 09/05) 
7:18 - Donkervoort D8 RS, 370 PS/670 kg, Michael Düchting (sport auto 12/04) 
7:21 - Blitz Toyota Supra, 650 PS /1300 kg (Autocar magazine 1997) 
7:28 - Porsche Carrera GT, 612 PS/ 1475 kg, Walter Röhrl , (Autobild 07/04) 
7:32 - Pagani Zonda F, 602 PS/ 1230 kg (sport auto 05/06) 
7.32 - Gemballa Porsche GTR 600PS/1432 kg (Gemballa) 
7:34 - Koenigsegg CCR, 806 PS/1418 kg, Horst von Saurma (sport auto), oct,17-18 05 
7.39 - Porsche 997 GT3, 415 PS/1395 kg, (quote sport auto 05/06) 
7:40 - Bugatti Veyron 16.4, 1001 PS/1980 kg (Wheels magazine Australia, 12/05) 
7:40 - Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren, Klaus Ludwig (AutoBild 07/04) 
7:41 - Manthey Porsche GT3 M410, 413 PS/1320 kg (160.868 kph) (Autobild 07/04) 
7:42 - Porsche 997 GT3, 415 PS/1440kg, Walter Röhrl (Automobil 05/06) 
7:42 - Ford GT, 550 PS/ 1521 kg (as indicated by Octane magazine, 11/05) 
7:43 - Chevrolet Corvette C6 Z06, 512 PS/1319 kg, Jan Magnussen, 2005/06/23 (news release, pictures) 
7:43 - Lamborghini Murcielago (Autocar magazine 02) 
7:44 - Pagani Zonda S 550 PS/ 1280 kg (sport auto 02/05) 
7:46 - Porsche 996 GT2, 462 PS/1450 kg (sport auto 06/01) 
7:47 - Porsche 996 GT3 RS (sport tyres) [citation needed] 
7:48 - Porsche 997 GT3, 415 PS/1440kg (sport auto 07/06) 
7:50 - Westfield Megabusa, 180 PS/440 kg [citation needed] 
7:50 - Lamborghini Murcielago, (sport auto 06/02) 
7:50 - BMW M3 E46 CSL, 360 PS/1421 kg (sport auto 08/03) 
7:52 - Porsche 996 GT3 (381 hp) [citation needed] 
7:52 - Lamborghini Gallardo [citation needed] 
7:53 - Chevrolet Corvette Z06 [citation needed] 
7:54 - Nissan Skyline GT-R R34 [citation needed] 
7:55 - Caterham R500 Superlight, 233 PS/460 kg, Robert Nearn (EVO magazine 07/00) 
7:55 - Ferrari F430 F1, 490 PS/1493 kg (sport auto 01/06) 
7:56 - Porsche 996 Turbo (sport auto 06/00) 
7:56 - Honda NSX-R, 280 PS/1270 kg, Incomplete lap, Motoharu Kurosawa, (best MOTOring 08/02) 
7:56 - Ferrari 360 stradale (sport tyres) [citation needed] 
7:57 - Lotec Porsche 993 Turbo (600 hp, racing suspension) [citation needed] 
7:59 - Porsche 997 Carrera S, PASM setting “Performance”, Walter Röhrl, (WHEELS 06/04) 
7:59 - Nissan Skyline GT-R R33, ?? PS/?? kg Dirk Schoymans, no speed limiter, unknown modifications to AWD system, unknown boost level (Autocar magazine 1997) 
7:59 - Chevrolet Corvette C6 Z51,405 PS/1481 kg, driver Dave Hill (manufacturer claim) 
7:59 - Subaru Impreza Sti Spec-C (Prototype), 280 PS/1370 kg (Subaru News 2004 [1]) 
8:01 - Bugatti EB 110 Supersport, 610 PS/1410 kg [citation needed] 
8:03 - Porsche 911 GT3, 360 PS/1391 kg (sport auto 08/99) 
8:06 - Subaru WRX Sti Spec-C (Best Motoring video "Carrera Invasion") 
8:07 - Ferrari 550 [citation needed] 
8:09 - Lamborghini Diablo SV [citation needed] 
8:09 - Ferrari 360 Modena [citation needed] 
8:09 - Honda NSX-R, 320 PS/1467 kg, sport tires, suspension modification (sport auto 08/02) 
8:10 - Chrysler Viper GTS [citation needed] 
8:11 - Mitsubishi Lancer evo IX GSR,280 PS/1420 kg, Takayuki Kinoshita (Best MOTOring 02/05) 
8:12 - Porsche 993 Turbo (430 hp version) [citation needed] 
8:13 - Ferrari 355 GTB (Sport Auto 10/1994) 
8:15 - BMW Z8 400 hp [citation needed] 
8:17 - Porsche 996 C2 [citation needed] 
8:22 - Nissan Skyline GT-R R32 [citation needed] 
8:22 - BMW M Coupe 321 hp [citation needed] 
8:25 - Jaguar XKR (Sport Auto) 
8:25 - Porsche Cayman S (Sport Auto) 
8:26 - BMW 335i Coupe (Sport Auto) 
8:25 - Audi RS4 375 hp [citation needed] 
8:28 - Porsche 993 C2 [citation needed] 
8:28 - BMW M5 400 hp [citation needed] 
8:32 - Porsche Boxster S [citation needed] 
8:35 - BMW M3 Coupe E36, 321 hp [citation needed] 
8:36 - Opel Astra OPC, 240 PS/1355 kg, Manuel Reuter (mfr., oct,05), sport compact record holder 
8:37 - Mercedes C32 AMG [citation needed] 
8:38 - Honda NSX [citation needed] 
8:39 - Honda S2000 [citation needed] 
8:40 - Chevrolet Corvette C5 automatic, 344 PS/1505 kg (sport auto 07/97) 
8:42 - Audi S4 265 hp [citation needed] 
8:42 - Lotus Exige [citation needed] 
8:49 - Jaguar XKR Coupe [citation needed] 
8:52 - Mercedes CLK 430 [citation needed]


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

nice list, i'm looking for the time I posted on my BMX bike....


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

How are these times measured? You leave a toll gate. You drive round 98% of the circuit. You do not pass Go. You arrive down a slowing pitlane into a different gate. Does the watch stop as your nose passes a particluar spot at the exit gate???

Or are these recorded as flying laps on special days when people are actually allowed to do a complete lap, reaching top speed down the home straight? Potentially a very different kettle of fish.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

The Blitz Supra did it in 7.49 but is missing from the list.

Makes no difference, just being picky.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@Thrust: These times are from testdays (we do then times around 7.50 in a raceevo 6 with 380ps,but the car is very light) not from the touristdays,when the "Döttinger Höhe" is missing,but i would like to see a standard R34 GTR Nürspec do a 7.54,no way that this car was standard,it must have been modified,because it has to less power for that sort of times,its not all about cornering,there are a lot uphill and straight parts,no way you do that time in a heavy,fully loaded,but only around 350 PS powered Nürspec(or what poweroutput have standard Nür´s) 

Would really like to know the specs of the GTR.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> @Thrust: These times are from testdays (we do then times around 7.50 in a raceevo 6 with 380ps,but the car is very light) not from the touristdays,when the "Döttinger Höhe" is missing,but i would like to see a standard R34 GTR Nürspec do a 7.54,no way that this car was standard,it must have been modified,because it has to less power for that sort of times,its not all about cornering,there are a lot uphill and straight parts,no way you do that time in a heavy,fully loaded,but only around 350 PS powered Nürspec(or what poweroutput have standard Nür´s)
> 
> Would really like to know the specs of the GTR.


Thank you. This has been at the back of my mind for some time now and you've finally cleared it up. 

My BNR34 is 60mm wider, has a NUR engine and a light tune at about 500 bhp, and it has a few carbon bits to decrease body weight. I wonder what sort of time it would do in the wrong hands at the Ring on one of your 'testdays'? 

PS What happens to the local villagers on testdays? Do they still drive regardless?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

NickM said:


> The Blitz Supra did it in 7.49 but is missing from the list.
> 
> Makes no difference, just being picky.


It is not missing, its sixth on the list 

7:21 - Blitz Toyota Supra, 650 PS /1300 kg (Autocar magazine 1997)


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

peatrick35 said:


> 6:55 - Radical SR8, 360 PS/650 kg, Michael Vergers (28 Sep 2005), UK-registered



:flame: 

Didnt think the suspension would be "up for it" to post a time like that.. I know its light but still good..


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

EvolutionVI said:


> @Thrust: These times are from testdays (we do then times around 7.50 in a raceevo 6 with 380ps,but the car is very light) not from the touristdays,when the "Döttinger Höhe" is missing,but i would like to see a standard R34 GTR Nürspec do a 7.54,no way that this car was standard,it must have been modified,because it has to less power for that sort of times,its not all about cornering,there are a lot uphill and straight parts,no way you do that time in a heavy,fully loaded,but only around 350 PS powered Nürspec(or what poweroutput have standard Nür´s)
> 
> Would really like to know the specs of the GTR.


Well,I beg to differ. 

If the standard R33 can offically do 8'01"72 in 1995 driven by Kurosawa from Best Motoring, then I don't see why a standard R34 GTR Nur with the N1 engine and pushing out around 400ps clock the ring in 7'54"


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

lol... makes my 9'25" BTG time look pathetic


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Thrust said:


> My BNR34 is 60mm wider, has a NUR engine and a light tune at about 500 bhp, and it has a few carbon bits to decrease body weight. I wonder what sort of time it would do in the wrong hands at the Ring on one of your 'testdays'?
> 
> PS What happens to the local villagers on testdays? Do they still drive regardless?


Your car would do a very good time,im sure,weight is everything on the Ring,is the suspension would fit,it would do a 7.30-7.40 im sure.

Local people dont use it as a road,it is a closed racetrack,it is only called a official street,for whatever reason


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

The sport auto times are taken on a closed circuit on special test times with 2D data recording equipment.
They do a very precise testing with sector times, sector speeds etc. just what you want to know.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Pharoahe said:


> It is not missing, its sixth on the list
> 
> 7:21 - Blitz Toyota Supra, 650 PS /1300 kg (Autocar magazine 1997)


Whoops, think I'm going blind!!


----------



## ExScoobyT (Jan 6, 2004)

`lol... makes my 9'25" BTG time look pathetic ` - very few people actually appreciate how fast an 8ish min lap really is.


----------

